# Happy Birthday to Dayana Cadeau!



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

YouTube Video









 

Dayana placed second at the Olympia that year and the following year! She was the Lightweight Champion in 2004.

Happy Birthday to Dayana Cadeau, Ms. Olympia!
*
Dayana Cadeau's Competitive Record*

1995
Canada Cup - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 4th
Canadian Championships - CBBF, HeavyWeight, 6th

 1996
Canadian Championships - CBBF, HeavyWeight, 2nd
North American Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 2nd

 1997
Canada Cup - IFBB,  Overall Winner 
Canada Cup - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 1st
Jan Tana Pro Classic - IFBB, 11th

 1998
Jan Tana Pro Classic - IFBB, 3rd
Olympia - IFBB, 14th

 1999
Pro Extravaganza - IFBB, 9th
Ms International - IFBB, 11th
Jan Tana Pro Classic - IFBB, 9th

 2000
Jan Tana Pro Classic - IFBB, LightWeight, 3rd

 2001
Ms International - IFBB, LightWeight, 1st
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 3rd

 2002
Ms International - IFBB, LightWeight, 2nd
Olympia - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 5th

 2003
Ms International - IFBB, LightWeight, 4th
Jan Tana Pro Classic - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 1st
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 2nd

 2004
Ms International - IFBB, LightWeight, 1st
Olympia - IFBB, LightWeight, 1st

 2005
Olympia - IFBB, Physique, 3rd

 2006
Ms International - IFBB, 2nd
Olympia - IFBB, Physique, 2nd

 2007
Ms International - IFBB, 6th
Olympia - IFBB, Physique, 2nd

 2008
Ms International - IFBB, Physique, 2nd
Olympia - IFBB, Physique, 5th

 2009
Ms International - IFBB, Physique, 5th
Olympia - IFBB, Physique, 8th

 2010
Ms International - IFBB, Physique, 6th
New York Pro Championships - IFBB, Physique, 6th
Olympia - IFBB, Physique, 5th

 2011
Ms International - IFBB, Physique, 9th


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice interview... 






YouTube Video











Training this year...






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Nice interview...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boy she loves her some cable machines!

160 lbs?

She looks much, much bigger.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

Ive seen her in porno HUGE clit!!!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> Boy she loves her some cable machines!
> 
> 160 lbs?
> 
> *She looks much, much bigger.*



True! 

But she's tiny. 





curt = fluorescent stalker 

Met her when she appeared at the Apollon Gym in Edison, NJ, a few years back.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

You can't reply as Fear because that account has been banned for being a gimmick. Or rather _you've_ been banned (assuming you're back and reading this similar to you reading "Some mods are..." after your previous account was banned) for having multiple accounts.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

-Hammer said:


> Happy Birthday Dayana. Strange giving birthday wishes to non-members.



You are a retard! I smell ban #2 for the day!!


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> True!
> 
> But she's tiny.
> 
> ...



lol @ fluoro stalker 

Yeah, i guess shes only 5'3" or so? She reminds me of Lil kim a bit


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

SFW said:


> lol @ fluoro stalker
> 
> Yeah, i guess shes only *5'3" or so?* She reminds me of Lil kim a bit



I'd guess that, too. I'm 6'1". And agreed on the Lil Kim resemblance.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

-Hammer said:


> Happy Birthday Dayana. *Strange giving birthday wishes to non-members.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-Hammer, this is "Bodybuilding Gossip" where people post pretty much _any news related to bodybuilding._ Dayana Cadeau's birthday is relevant to female bodybuilding fans in general and, of course, fans of hers will probably appreciate the news as a bit of DC trivia/info.

D-Latsky, the repeater has _already _been banned twice today. Once as "fear" and once as, heck, I can't even remember now.

If -Hammer makes it evident that he or she is the same user then they'll get the same treatment.


----------



## rayray1295 (Jun 3, 2011)

true dat!!!!!


----------

